# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  کپی کردن قسمتی از متن سایت دیگر

## saeid70

با سلام دوستان یک سوال داشتم از اساتید 
من میخوام پروژه بردارم باید مثلا به سایت دیگه برم و قسمتی از متن اونو کپی کنم چطوری میتونم این کارو انجام بدم لطفا کمکم کنید با تشکر فراوان

----------


## lifeplay

برای این کار ابتدا یک درخواست با curl به ادرس مورد نظرت ارسال می کنی سپس با عبارت منظم متن مورد نظرت در میاری
ادرس:http://www.jacobward.co.uk/web-scrap...p-curl-part-1/

یا این صفحه مورد نظر بخون

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9...craping-in-php

----------

